# how to change color of taskbar,start menu all that?



## chicha (Feb 21, 2008)

i have many wallpapres and, not all look good with the stupid (blue,green and sliver) task bars.

i want to change this color to suit the wallpapers.

i do not like windowBlinds.
if there are others softwares like that please suggest.

thank you.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 21, 2008)

hmm...
wait

I googled that but did find anything that daam google 
*I think the only way is by regisrty.*

*I think this can be solved by VG > Vishal Gupta.*


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 21, 2008)

These colors are actually BITMAPs which are stored in the theme you are using in your Windows. You can check following themes which I made for Windows XP:

*XP Themes*

For changing the color you'll need to create your desired color BITMAP, edit the theme and then replace existing BITMAP with your new one.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 21, 2008)

Vishal Gupta u really rocks on.

I belive no one in the world nows more registry than u.


----------



## chicha (Feb 21, 2008)

Vishal Gupta said:


> These colors are actually BITMAPs which are stored in the theme you are using in your Windows. You can check following themes which I made for Windows XP:
> 
> *XP Themes*
> 
> For changing the color you'll need to create your desired color BITMAP, edit the theme and then replace existing BITMAP with your new one.



thanks a lot.
tell us your secret will you. .


----------

